# Kitchen Vent Hood Requirements?



## charlesmd (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont know of any code requiring it but you can run a convection
type if your stove is that type- The air is drawn down through the center
of the stove-you run the ductwork down and out along basement joists.???


----------

